# Review: The Irishman... The man who killed Jimmy Hoffa?



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 29, 2019)

The story of Frank Sheeran, Hoffa's right hand man, and just as importantly, Sheeran was the liason connection to the Bufalino crime family and Hoffa's control of the Teamsters $billion pension fund.



 

  This is the story Frank told a book publisher upon his nearing death.The story, though not wholly proven, has significant corroboration with facts investigators discovered after looking into his confession But is also disputed by other publications.
  We will never know for sure if what Frank says is true since every person involved is long dead.
But it makes perfect sense, and also aligns with facts not made public by authorities looking into Hoffa's disappearance. 

The movie itself, directed by Martin Scorsese, is very well done. Huge cast of major stars... absolutely worth watching, looong but doesn't feel as long as  other movies half it's length.

True or untrue, you decide.


----------



## Toro (Nov 29, 2019)

I think this is more credible.

In new book, professor probes stepdad’s ties to Hoffa disappearance


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 29, 2019)

Also...
 This is Al Pacino's best performance since Godfather 2. No argument.
Robert DeNiro's performance is reminiscent of Casino, and in my opinion also one of Pesci's best performances of all time.
 I forgot to rate it.... I give it an honest 5 stars.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Nov 29, 2019)

I watched it last night. Was going to watch it in two chunks but I watched it through. Good film but Im not sure it is classic status.
Where are the young Pacinos and De Niros ?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 29, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> I watched it last night. Was going to watch it in two chunks but I watched it through. Good film but Im not sure it is classic status.
> Where are the young Pacinos and De Niros ?


Same here, I didn't think we would make it for 3 1/2 hours, but it wasn't a problem.
The only fault I could find was DeNiro's make up was a little clunky, but got used to it and wasn't distracted by it.
I would place this as a new classic. In my book, any movie that is that long but doesn't lose you despite that length has to be really good.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 30, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> The story of Frank Sheeran, Hoffa's right hand man, and just as importantly, Sheeran was the liason connection to the Bufalino crime family and Hoffa's control of the Teamsters $billion pension fund.
> View attachment 292228
> 
> This is the story Frank told a book publisher upon his nearing death.The story, though not wholly proven, has significant corroboration with facts investigators discovered after looking into his confession But is also disputed by other publications.
> ...




Sorry....the movie was boring.....the cast was too old, and the film had no life.  The de-aging technology didn't do that great of a job and it couldn't hide the old man body language.   This was a really bad film, uninteresting, tired, old, lifeless......


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 30, 2019)

2aguy said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > The story of Frank Sheeran, Hoffa's right hand man, and just as importantly, Sheeran was the liason connection to the Bufalino crime family and Hoffa's control of the Teamsters $billion pension fund.
> ...



Certainly entitled to your opinion. I did say DeNiro's makeup was problematic, but the quality of the story allowed it.
 Just sayin.... virtually everyone disagrees with you... but that's ok.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 30, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...




Everyone thought Guardians of the Galaxy was great too....and it was one of the dumbest movies I ever wasted time watching......

This movie was bad......the story wasn't interesting, it was lifeless, and again, the actors were all too old.....no energy.   I think people hear the names Scorsese, Deniro, Pesci and get hypnotized.......sorry, doesn't work on me...


----------



## Rocko (Dec 1, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> The story of Frank Sheeran, Hoffa's right hand man, and just as importantly, Sheeran was the liason connection to the Bufalino crime family and Hoffa's control of the Teamsters $billion pension fund.
> View attachment 292228
> 
> This is the story Frank told a book publisher upon his nearing death.The story, though not wholly proven, has significant corroboration with facts investigators discovered after looking into his confession But is also disputed by other publications.
> ...



why would you put a spoiler in the title to your thread, man?!


----------



## Rocko (Dec 5, 2019)

2aguy said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > The story of Frank Sheeran, Hoffa's right hand man, and just as importantly, Sheeran was the liason connection to the Bufalino crime family and Hoffa's control of the Teamsters $billion pension fund.
> ...



saw it last night. Deniro being a 70 year old hit man/tough guy was comical. Pachino did a good job, but not good enough to save the movie. Like you said there was nothing interesting about the movie. The dialogue was bland. Not what we’re used to seeing from a Scorsese movie. Of all his movies this one is the one that is most forgettable


----------



## luchitociencia (Dec 14, 2019)

I watched it on Netflix.

I didn't expect to be hours long. The acting of most of them is very good, but the development of the scenes were definitively edited using a machete

.I would have replaced scenes concentrated in two old men trying to be friends with a weird girl by more active motion scenarios, like watching those trucks drivers-from high view- traveling thru highways, and later listening the news in their radios rather than the main characters watching them on TV. Something waking you up of a sedentary view of the same faces too often. 

It is understood that the movie orbits around Frank Sheeran, his personal and family life, however what will become the real veddette is the historical events, like the war and butt kisses between the mafia, politicians and the truck union leaders. This is why Al Pacino as Hoffa will take control of the attention with more force and aim than the hitman.

I liked the movie. To me is not a movie to watch twice but it helped me to learn some more about the mentality of those years, an environment which has disappeared long ago, perhaps because climate change.

I live two blocks from a shopping center. It happens that talking with a neighbor from 5 blocks away, he told me that a few years before I moved to my current house, this is decades ago, the shopping center didn't exist.

That long area was a huge resting place for truck drivers and there were 19 cantinas, some of them with go go dancers. When I moved to this area, only one go go dancer place was alive, and later a church rented the local of a former school and asked the removal of that bar. The bar was gone two years later.

Perhaps knowing that past with huge trucks passing thru and resting near my house was a reason for me to become a kind of interested in that part of the movie.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 15, 2019)

Watched on Netflix, fell the fuck asleep on it. I though it was a miniseries. Pacing was glacial. The CGI making them all young again was like JarJar Binks making a cameo.

Unwatchable


----------



## Blackrook (Dec 15, 2019)

They should have used younger actors instead of digging these fossils up out of the tar pit.


----------



## Rocko (Dec 15, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> They should have used younger actors instead of digging these fossils up out of the tar pit.



agreed. Talk about going to the well too many times.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 20, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> The story of Frank Sheeran, Hoffa's right hand man, and just as importantly, Sheeran was the liason connection to the Bufalino crime family and Hoffa's control of the Teamsters $billion pension fund.
> View attachment 292228
> 
> This is the story Frank told a book publisher upon his nearing death.The story, though not wholly proven, has significant corroboration with facts investigators discovered after looking into his confession But is also disputed by other publications.
> ...


I found it rather boring. They are just getting too old and the flame is flickering. And Joe Pesci just wasnt the right person for that role. He wasn't believable imo and it was immersion breaking.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 21, 2019)

Obviously my experience wasn't the usual.
I was able to get past the poor makeup work and difficulty of 76 year old men playing the role of men in their 40's. The story line, dialogue was good enough for me to get past. Having said that, I guess if I would have read comments here before I saw the movie - it may have ruined it.
  I will admit the scene where DeNiro was kicking the man who yelled at his daughter was almost comical. Again, a 76 year old man doing a fight scene is almost never going to work.


----------



## Rocko (Dec 21, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Obviously my experience wasn't the usual.
> I was able to get past the poor makeup work and difficulty of 76 year old men playing the role of men in their 40's. The story line, dialogue was good enough for me to get past. Having said that, I guess if I would have read comments here before I saw the movie - it may have ruined it.
> I will admit the scene where DeNiro was kicking the man who yelled at his daughter was almost comical. Again, a 76 year old man doing a fight scene is almost never going to work.



that scene was cringeworthy


----------



## Rocko (Dec 21, 2019)

It’s amazing how hard it’s been for Hollywood to put out a good movie. I didn’t like the Tarantino movie that the critics loved ether. The last good movie I saw was Creed 2, which was the only good movie I’ve seen in years


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 26, 2019)

Here's a "professional" review- I haven't seen the movie and won't for reasons previously stated- The Irishman was 6'4" and Deniro might make 5'10" with boots on and the Irishman was blonde - this reviewer referred to Al Pacino's NY gangster style accent portraying Hoffa who was from Indiana, was of German/Irish ancestry and lived most of his life in Michigan- decidedly not NY gangster- he tried to stick to the entertainment value and declared _"When Scorsese’s oeuvre is ultimately evaluated as a whole, I’m sure The Irishman will be ranked near the bottom of the list."_

Scorsese’s _The Irishman _


----------



## Robert Urbanek (Dec 26, 2019)

So, what is going on here? All the actors who played Italian mobsters are now playing Irish mobsters? Isn't that cultural appropriation or something?


----------



## Flopper (Feb 8, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> The story of Frank Sheeran, Hoffa's right hand man, and just as importantly, Sheeran was the liason connection to the Bufalino crime family and Hoffa's control of the Teamsters $billion pension fund.
> View attachment 292228
> 
> This is the story Frank told a book publisher upon his nearing death.The story, though not wholly proven, has significant corroboration with facts investigators discovered after looking into his confession But is also disputed by other publications.
> ...


Worth watching but it was overhyped.  De Niro, Pacino, Pesci, and Keitel have all made better movies.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Feb 8, 2020)

They could have cut it by two hours, and cut out several of the redundant union meeting scenes. Thank god for Netflix and the pause button. It would have been painful to watch in a theater. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flopper (Feb 9, 2020)

Butch_Coolidge said:


> They could have cut it by two hours, and cut out several of the redundant union meeting scenes. Thank god for Netflix and the pause button. It would have been painful to watch in a theater.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I understand the first cut was a lot longer


----------

